# transition options from tile to wood



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've used saddles in door openings and at other times brought the tile right up to the wood and used a metal transition strip. I'm not always happy with wood transition strips because of the additional height necessary.

what you been doing or seen in higher end installs?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been doing transitions with carpet butted up to the other surface. Would post some pics but ain't on my PC at moment. Look very neat as long as its done right.

Sorry for some reason thought you said carpet. If doing wood to tile I normally make a threshold out of the same wood and stained to match the finsh. Some customers don't like this and like to use the metal transitions strips! I thing they look awful though.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I always thought the metal transition strips looked cheesy. 
I prefer using a matching wood reducer strip and tapering it down to the wood flooring.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

None in some cases..

If you can bring your tile to wood height, no transition reducers should be used..


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

after adding 1/2" plywood and then 1/4" Hardi, I am above the wood flooring.


----------



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

ISM37 said:


> I always thought the metal transition strips looked cheesy. .


Yeah, I agree. The metal ones look cheap to me too.

I have had customers ask for a 'minimal' transition and have used oak door stop trim in the past. It's about 1.5"w x .25"h or so. Even has rounded corners. You could always rip or sand the back to get it a hair lower if you wanted to also. Just be careful about your pin gun's nail placement so you dont crack a tile.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

There are a load of examples on this thread here.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f10/hardwood-transition-104097/

Hardwood Transitions

JW


----------

